# Anywhere in Toronto has Oxydator ?



## hieprock (Jun 20, 2012)

Dear all 
Im looking for an Oxydator for my shrimp tank! Does anyone know where to buy it as well as their prices 



I do also look for somewhere has this soil. ADVANCED SOIL SHRIMPS


Best Regards


----------

